# do horses masterbate??



## bree00

i have a 5 year old gelding miniture horse and his penis comes out and he kicks it! is this masterbastion?:lol:


----------



## Sharpie

Yes, some horses do masterbate. Usually they'll rub themselves on their bellies though. Not sure if that's what's happening in your boy's case. There is a difference between that and a relaxed male horse just dropping his penis and it getting bumped around a little though.


----------



## Nutty Saddler

Got to be one of the funniest things you could possibly imagine.
If we leave a salt/mineral lick in our horses field , our welsh cob will stand over it , get really excited , stand on three legs and pleasure himself to the point of falling over !


----------



## Spyder

My boy has his out stiff as a doornail and bangs it against his belly.:shock:

You hear thump--thump--thump across the pasture....*he looks so happy* !

That is typical stallion "_joy_" !!!


----------



## Whipple

Wow. I have seen a video of a horse humping a hay bale. Now that was funny. Then another one, it was great. A studs first time, and he passed out! Typical male!


----------



## wild_spot

Ha ha the colt out at the farm gets his 'thump' on the same as your boy, Spyder. You should have seen my face the first time I saw it, lol!


----------



## Walkamile

:shock: I lead _such_ a sheltered life! :shock:


----------



## MIEventer

*ahemhemhem*

























*whistles and walks away slowly*


----------



## Spyder

MIEventer said:


> *ahemhemhem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *whistles and walks away slowly*


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..............he is potty trained !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIEventer

LOL!!

He's a big kid now!


----------



## NokotaWildHeart

0_0 wow and I though my friends TWH was that bad.


----------



## macnachtan

That must be where Barrel Horses come from!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

_I'm soooooooooo bad!_


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

macnachtan said:


> That must be where Barrel Horses come from!
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> _I'm soooooooooo bad!_


hehehehehe i love a good pun:lol:


----------



## brookelovesparelli

hehe


----------



## RedHawk

Wow. You learn new things every day. :shock:

My gelding is a big baby and a mummy's boy, I don't think these things have ever occured to him, or me for that matter, lol.


----------



## free_sprtd

You could imagine my dismay when I was new to horses (4 months to be exact) when I brought Thunder home and He did this.... I was petting him, he dropped and started flexing!! lol I left after that haha


----------



## macnachtan

I'd say he was quite relaxed around you. Yes...that's a good sign...but not exactly the way to show his appreciation. LOL! After you have worked with animals for as long as I have, you have seen it all. Animals truly have no shame.

BTW, its been raining here steady for the past week (hence the reason I have no recent pictures of Laddie) in our neck of Oregon...how about yours?


----------



## free_sprtd

It really hasn't been that bad here lately, just overcast with sprinkles! I love some stormy weather after a long hot streak, but now im ready for the hot weather again . Yes, I think he is getting even more comfortable around me now, he let me clean his sheath and ive never done it before, so that was like in a weird way a bonding experience? lol

my boyfriend just came back from a dirt bike riding trip outside of Bend and broke his hip out there! I just saw that you're from central area, we have gone out there to the national forest? and camped several times. You guys had some bad weather the past couple weeks eh?


----------



## macnachtan

free_sprtd said:


> It really hasn't been that bad here lately, just overcast with sprinkles! I love some stormy weather after a long hot streak, but now im ready for the hot weather again . Yes, I think he is getting even more comfortable around me now, he let me clean his sheath and ive never done it before, so that was like in a weird way a bonding experience? lol
> 
> my boyfriend just came back from a dirt bike riding trip outside of Bend and broke his hip out there! I just saw that you're from central area, we have gone out there to the national forest? and camped several times. You guys had some bad weather the past couple weeks eh?



Lad's sheath was a mess when I got him. And I mean a real mess. So when I took him to the Vets for his check up, I just decided to kill two birds with one stone and have her clean it. She tranquilized him to float his teeth and so she decided that would be a good time to clean him too. She started that just as he was coming out of lah lah land so he kinda knew what was going on. Each time she reached for it, he would suck it it. Finally she sat back and watched for it to drop. After about 5 minutes of standing there looking, I started thinking of the old saying "a watched pot never boils", so I said to her "A watched pecker never drops". I thought she was going to die laughing.


----------



## macnachtan

free_sprtd said:


> my boyfriend just came back from a dirt bike riding trip outside of Bend and broke his hip out there! I just saw that you're from central area, we have gone out there to the national forest? and camped several times. You guys had some bad weather the past couple weeks eh?



Opps forget this part.

That sucks about your boyfriend. Hope he's healing ok.

Not really that bad. I have lived in Central Oregon all my life and I have seen June weather like this before. We always get at least one flash flood a year. We just had ours last week. Now its just rain. If it was a light rain, I would still go riding. But it's that heavy steady rain and I don't enjoy riding in it.


----------



## free_sprtd

oh ya i totally agree, that stuff is nasty. well hope you get some riding in soon!


----------



## JumpingJellyBean

HAHA... this thread made me laugh reading it =P


----------



## Cat

This thread is way too funny. LOL.


----------

